# Solving pyraminx blindfolded.



## JLPCube (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey, guys, so i wanna ask a question about any methods of solving the pyraminx BLD. I actually was able to solve it using just LBL, but memorisation takes so long, and the number of successful solves is really low. So, if you know the better way to solve the pyra blind, or may be know a good english / russian tutorial - please help me.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 17, 2016)

That's actually the best we have so far for a pyrabld method... try a top-first method instead and memorize it the same way, if you don't like that then try a v-first method.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 17, 2016)

I "invented" a Pyraminx BLD method a while ago and posted it here:



DGCubes said:


> A little off-topic, but I came up with a non-1-look Pyraminx blind method. Pretty much I use a modified Speffz scheme for edges (left side starting with LB sticker is A, continues clockwise, front side goes D to F, right goes G to I, and down goes J to L, where J is the DF sticker). So it's kind of like a 3-cycle method, I guess, and the buffer is the D sticker. You make letter pairs, put your first letter in the pair in the place of the E sticker and put the second one in the place of the J sticker, without interrupting the buffer. From there, do a sledge (R' L R L'), and undo your set-up moves. I just memorize centers and tips by looking at them, and for centers, I use R U' R' U' R U' R' U' to rotate counter-clockwise, and L' U L U L' U L U to rotate clockwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JLPCube (Oct 17, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I "invented" a Pyraminx BLD method a while ago and posted it here:


Wow, thank you so much for that!


----------



## JLPCube (Oct 18, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I "invented" a Pyraminx BLD method a while ago and posted it here:


The only thing that makes me fell confused is setup moves. How can i do it optimally?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 18, 2016)

JLPCube said:


> The only thing that makes me fell confused is setup moves. How can i do it optimally?



You don't really need to do it optimally. Just try to do anything intuitive that works. I've only done like 5 solves with this method, so I'm probably not the best one to ask, lol.


----------

